# Guide Punched out In Rockport!



## railbird

I had a buddy call me and tell me a story about a local rockport guide getting punched out by a fisherman who felt like he had been mistreated on the water. Story was fisherman was wading and a guide came in right on top of him with 4-5 customers and started throwing croaker all around him while he was trying to fish. Words were exchanged, one thing lead to another and Guide got knocked the @#*% out! 

Anyone want to clarify this story?


----------



## bighossf150




----------



## devil1824

Awesome! Last time I was in Rockport EVERY guide at the boat ramp was a douche bag.


----------



## greenhornet

Sweet!


----------



## railbird

I heard the fisherman has a very distinguishable boat and the local guides where cheering for him as he was launching the next day. Pretty funny.


----------



## WillieT

I would like to hear more. I've fished with a few guides out of Rockport.


----------



## CaptPb

I can't wait to hear the rest of this. And where?


----------



## patwilson

Hmmmm.. That's funny!


----------



## DANO

LOL,..??????????????


----------



## Trouthappy

Wow, like to hear the story from somebody who was there that day. Sounds like justice was served after the slugger couldn't take those Rockport guides any more...


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Serves him right...Croaker Soakin Potlicker.


----------



## porkchoplc

He said, she said is never good...Im sure theres more to the story but no one knows except the parties involved.


----------



## shallowader5

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Serves him right...Croaker Soakin Potlicker.


Amen !!


----------



## wickedwader

I was cleaning fish at Conn Brown one afternoon when a guide came up next to me. He had one trout so I guess he had a bad day. Anyway, I never said one word to the guy but after he gets through cleaning his fish he starts chewing me out saying one of my three redfish was undersized. I was a little shocked to say the least but I told him that I had a measuring stick ten feet away in my boat and we could measure the fish if he wanted. I told him that if it was undersized I would pay him double what his guide fee was for the day but if it was a legal fish he would have to give me what he charged his poor client. I told him I already measured the fish once but if he thought I made a mistake and he was that good at eyeballing fish I would be more than willing to pay up. He didn't take me up on my offer. All of this took place right in front of his client. I later found out his name so I was shocked to find out he had been in the profession for a long time. Anyway, the guy was a real jerk.


----------



## wickedwader

Actually, I am a little confused...after reading the story it sounds like the guide was the puncher not the punchee.


----------



## swifty

Any updates?


----------



## Timalgrath

The one guide I went with in rock port as a kid was a pretty nice guy this was about 12 years ago tho I wanna hear this story.


----------



## ANYBDYHERE

railbird said:


> I had a buddy call me and tell me a story about a local rockport guide getting punched out by a fisherman who felt like he had been mistreated on the water. Story was fisherman was wading and a guide came in right on top of him with 4-5 customers and started throwing croaker all around him while he was trying to fish. Words were exchanged, one thing lead to another and Guide got knocked the @#*% out!
> 
> Anyone want to clarify this story?


Nope it says Guide got Knocked the @#*% out!!


----------



## Jeff SATX

Wish i could've been down there to see that!


----------



## ROBOWADER

I heard it was Rex Hoyt that got knocked the **** out.


----------



## devil1824

ROBOWADER said:


> I heard it was Rex Hoyt that got knocked the **** out.


Were gettin closer.


----------



## Rippin_drag

Is that the guy that invented Rockport Rattlers?


----------



## devil1824

Rippin_drag said:


> Is that the guy that invented Rockport Rattlers?


Just googled it. You are correct.


----------



## btreybig

Guide deserves it, but heres another question. If you are with a guide and he pulls a stunt like this and you are the customer, you have to right to say "no I dont want to fish here". Are most people oblivious to this when going out with guides? Whether they fish 100 days a year or 2 days a year, it should be common sense. I guess its not and something that most people lack.


----------



## El Primero

Perhaps it was Sally Moffett?


----------



## .NET Programmer




----------



## specked.out130

I know I have wanted to do that on a few instances while duck hunting, just didn't know the consequences and let it go. Im glad someone took a stand and maybe something positive will come of this ordeal for everyone.


----------



## SpoonFedRed

El Primero said:


> Perhaps it was Sally Moffett?


Wouldn't surprise me....had to restrain my girlfriend from going after her one morning at Conn Brown!


----------



## devil1824

:ac550: I got my people in Rockport researching it. :ac550:

I just saw Rockport Rattlers is a sponsor here.


----------



## Capt Black

Yeah she's a real tough one LOL


----------



## slickfish

ROBOWADER said:


> I heard it was Rex Hoyt that got knocked the **** out.


 Has anyone called rex and asked him why he got knocked the **** out? i'm sure if he is an honest guide he would tell you the truth and then we can all know what not to do in the future.


----------



## 24Buds

this thread rules!


----------



## reel love

Bassfreeks said:


> Yeah she's a real tough one LOL


and a notorious croaker soaker!! hilarious aubrey, tell sally hi for me.
michelle


----------



## BertS

Bassfreeks said:


> Yeah she's a real tough one LOL


hey look at that guy!!!


----------



## castaway300

i dont think im going to have enough popcorn for this...


----------



## paymerick

Was it a one-hitter-quitter, or did it take a minute?


----------



## Dane-gerous

Two-pieced him, and i'm not talkin bout' chicken


----------



## Mont

devil1824 said:


> :ac550: I got my people in Rockport researching it. :ac550:
> 
> I just saw Rockport Rattlers is a sponsor here.


Rockport Rattlers has nothing to do with Capt. Wrecks. It has new *competent* ownership. If it was indeed the village idiot that got clocked, my only question would be why it has taken this long for that to happen


----------



## ROBOWADER

*Do Tell*



Dane-gerous said:


> Two-pieced him, and i'm not talkin bout' chicken


:slimer:


----------



## calixtog

Bassfreeks said:


> Yeah she's a real tough one LOL


Maybe someone should tell her man to get the woman under control!:slimer:

Cal


----------



## fwoodwader

We want to know the rest of the story....


----------



## Sportsman3535

castaway300 said:


> i dont think im going to have enough popcorn for this...


X2


----------



## weimtrainer

Would like to know the whole story. Thinking about hiring guided tour in Rockport area later this year, primarily to learn the area for future reference in my own boat. Can't say anything bad about Sally Moffett. Never fished with or around her, but she did spend 2-1/2" hours dragging myself and 2 friends off of Baffin Bay in a broken boat with a client on board. Made sure we had plenty of water, offered some tips for fishing the area we were in and wouldn't accept any type of payment at all.


----------



## CAPSIZED

I found a video of it.


----------



## LaMoscaCharters

wow.... i've never understood why some guides think they own any part of the bay just because they have paying clients on board. 
Before i started guiding 10 years ago, a had a run in with a guy from SPI. he was fishing some herds of drum in the same area with myself and a few other boats. he didn't bat an eye of courtesy when he motored over to me while I was poling to a group and then proceeds to cut in front of me less than 20 feet away. His only comment after i asked him what he was doing "Oh sorry but i'm a guide and I have paying clients." I guess i know why that guy is no longer guiding.


----------



## mustangeric

45 post and no one has the scoop?


----------



## swifty

mustangeric said:


> 45 post and no one has the scoop?


You noticed that too. Think we ought to call BS on this until we have some first hand accounts. 

Wonder if it was one of the guides that crowds every inch of real estate on the docks at Cove Harbor "waiting" on their clients? :headknock


----------



## specks&ducks

I'm not sure what the deal is but it does seem the Rockport area guides are getting a little out of hand. There are some real good guys there but quite a few jerks also. I use to fish a whole lot with Blake Muirhead, he's a class guy. 

Curious to hear more info.


----------



## railbird

My understanding was it was one huge punch to the nose, then drug the guide back to his boat. Thows him back in his boat and recommends to his customers they ask for their money back.


----------



## justinsfa

railbird said:


> My understanding was it was one huge punch to the nose, then drug the guide back to his boat. Thows him back in his boat and recommends to his customers they ask for their money back.


He waded out to the guy?????


----------



## railbird

I am getting bits and pieces from a buddy from up north who knows the guy. I still don't know for sure which guide it is, but i have met the guy in question. He is a regular down there and is not known to suffer fools for long.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday

Chuck Norris doesn't like to be PotLicked.....


----------



## Rippin_drag

railbird said:


> My understanding was it was one huge punch to the nose, then drug the guide back to his boat. Thows him back in his boat and recommends to his customers they ask for their money back.


I'd pay to see a video of that! LOL


----------



## mustfish

*bashin'*

I've heard of Guide Bashing...But this is ridiculous! Now they're getting their faces bashed too!! Poor guides...they are so mis-treated.


----------



## railbird

Heard of an altercation at the fish cleaning station between a guide and another regular down there at cove harbor last weekend. I'm thinking i should head down there about noon on the weekends for some good video footage.


----------



## paymerick

railbird said:


> My understanding was it was one huge punch to the nose, *then drug the guide back to his boat.* Thows him back in his boat and recommends to his customers they ask for their money back.


If it was by the ear, this is epic!


----------



## Levimac

*punched out*

good for the guy who got potlicked! some guide really seem to have forgotten all forms of courtesy lately and need a good whack upside the head. My concern though would be as to where this assault falls under maritime law? Anybody know?


----------



## jdusek

Man we need the scoop. If you can confirm the guides name, I will find and email them and ask why he got whopped.


----------



## SpoonFedRed

"I hate rude behavior in a man. I won't tolerate it." - Woodrow Call


----------



## CaptDocHoliday

If you are fishing close enough to someone that they can kick your ***, then you are probably fishing too close. 

I'm siding with whom ever was there first.


----------



## paymerick

CaptDocHoliday said:


> If you are fishing close enough to someone that they can kick your ***, then you are probably fishing too close.
> 
> I'm siding with whom ever was there first.


Lol, add that to the "unwritten rules" thread... Nice... Green...


----------



## jdusek

CaptDocHoliday said:


> If you are fishing close enough to someone that they can kick your ***, then you are probably fishing too close.
> 
> I'm siding with whom ever was there first.


That about sums that up right there.


----------



## Barnacle Bill

Mont said:


> Rockport Rattlers has nothing to do with Capt. Wrecks. It has new *competent* ownership. If it was indeed the village idiot that got clocked, my only question would be why it has taken this long for that to happen


LMAO! Back when I was fishing tourneys that man gave me hundreds of RR's and RR rattlin' spoons to fish. He also donated a few hundred pounds of wild hog to our smoker for a tourney. He had his good and bad points like everyone.

He caught hell on the boards for shoving his advertisements in your face.. When he hits the juice though, look out... LOL...


----------



## USMCBay

I found where they located the Fisherman in the bar that night...

I like his style~!


----------



## Trouthappy

No use looking for his clients on this forum, they were probably from some place like Dalhart or Llano....


----------



## Gilbert

65 post and no names on the guide?


----------



## Aggieangler

LOL....maybe it was that old curmudgeon with the umbrella. He used to give a **** about anyone. He owned the bay...maybe his name was Mr. Aransas.


Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 100 (39 members and 61 guests) <-- Maybe we could get Tobin to make a DVD called GuideSupport: How to whip a froggy guides butt!


----------



## mustangeric

still waiting........


----------



## swifty

Trouthappy said:


> No use looking for his clients on this forum, they were probably from some place like Dalhart or Llano....


hey, hey watch it now. I got in-laws in Llano.....


----------



## hardtime

Never had a guide move in on me but I never catch many fish.Had a buddy tell me about a guide asking him to move because he was in His spot and had customers on board.Buddy suprised me by leaving but he wanted no problems.I would think twice about getting in a fight over fish,too many hotheads carring guns now.


----------



## Life Aquatic

Barnacle Bill said:


> He caught hell on the boards for shoving his advertisements in your face.. When he hits the juice though, look out... LOL...


If it's the same guy I'm thinking of on the old saltwater board, man, he would catch all kinds of bashing. Remember all the trash about him not passing his license exams? That was good times.


----------



## TXXpress

Levimac said:


> My concern though would be as to where this assault falls under maritime law? Anybody know?


We could only pray the judge was an avid fisherman along the coast here. Case closed!


----------



## leonsulak

Well looks like someone beat you all to it. Someone hijacked my post on TFF in open saltwater section where I was just looking at baits for trout. I guess 'Rex' posted and someone called him out on there


----------



## Gilbert

http://*********************/forums...77/Fished_Rockport_this_Weekend_A#Post6520477


----------



## bsaw

"COME AT ME BRO!!"


----------



## swifty

Gilbert said:


> http://*********************/forums...77/Fished_Rockport_this_Weekend_A#Post6520477


OR is it this one....calling out "The Trout Scout"

http://*********************/forums...06/What_the_best_lure_for_trout_i#Post6516906


----------



## cfred

That's freaking awesome! That guy will be a legend!


----------



## leonsulak

The second one is the one I was talking about when they hijacked my post


----------



## devil1824

I like Croakersoaker!


----------



## mustangeric

now lets see if rex replies


----------



## Neumie

http://*********************/forums/ubbthreads.php/topics/6294172/Re_It_s_Official#Post6294172

A little background: Rex called me a "know it all' in another thread, so I had some fun with it. Nothing he says about me is true in those threads.

I haven't spoken to Rex personally in over 4 years, and probably met him in person 3 or 4 times. What a jerk.


----------



## Mont

mustangeric said:


> now lets see if rex replies


he's still waiting for someone to answer that **** phone that won't quit ringing


----------



## USMCBay

devil1824 said:


> I like Croakersoaker!


x2...


----------



## Swells

railbird said:


> I had a buddy call me and tell me a story about a local rockport guide getting punched out by a fisherman who felt like he had been mistreated on the water. Story was fisherman was wading and a guide came in right on top of him with 4-5 customers and started throwing croaker all around him while he was trying to fish. Words were exchanged, one thing lead to another and Guide got knocked the @#*% out!
> 
> Anyone want to clarify this story?


Be cool if he got tapped out right in front of his clients.


----------



## Kyle 1974

man, this is bad news.... really bad news. Once the supreme court finds out a fishing guide got knocked out by a local fisherman, all hell is going to break loose. People forget that it is the some of these more vocal guides that establish the laws on the water.... as well as setting trout limits, and determining who can fish where. Not to mention having first rights to any honey hole,...since they're just "making a living (off a public resource). 

Someone might as well burned a rainbow flag at a gay rights parade!


----------



## geezuphosdn

Sounds like (if the story is true) he got what he deserved. 

I've been tempted, several times, to go up and cut the bow line holding the guides boat to the dock when they are blocking the ramp.


----------



## Life Aquatic

mustangeric said:


> now lets see if rex replies


He has a history of coming back for more.


----------



## JimD

Originally Posted by *Bassfreeks*  
_Yeah she's a real tough one LOL.

I heard that Bassfreeks has been beat up by Capt Sally several times in the recent past. (Guess the honeymoon is over)  

_


----------



## mustangeric

Life Aquatic said:


> He has a history of coming back for more.


hopefully some one will have a camera when he does lmao


----------



## leonsulak

Well Rex just posted denying it


----------



## texas two guns

Both Threads.


----------



## devil1824

********** replied to Kroakersoaker. Pretty much denying it all. Its pitifull that this has kept me busy all day.


----------



## spurgersalty

Maybe, Leon, you shoulda asked him to post a self picture from today


----------



## KenPeterson94

bighossf150 said:


>


I definitely LOL'd in the office just now when I saw Smokey show up on the screen. I knew immediately haha.


----------



## Tortuga

mustangeric said:


> now lets see if rex replies


Shirley you jest ???.. If Rex wanted to post here on 2cool..he'd need a jackhammer and some C4 to get thru the firewalls Mon't set up JUST for HIM..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Man !!!! Those were the good ol' days.....

"Baaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm !!!!!! "

"Ziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggggggg !!!!! ":rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Neumie

So he's been banned here and TKF, good stuff.


----------



## capt. david

93 post on this wth! 2 adult men fighting over a stretch of water and some fish. pretty **** childish imo.


----------



## Worm Drowner

Is this guy, Rex really that big of a tool? I've seen a lot of jerks on various websites, but this guy really seems to be catching it. I don't have a dog in this fight either way, but WOW! there sure is some animosity flying around, especially over there with Kroakersoaker.


----------



## Mont

Neumie said:


> So he's been banned here and TKF, good stuff.


I honestly didn't know there was a forum left that hadn't banned his stupidity. No offense meant to TFF or their mods.


----------



## mustangeric

capt. david said:


> 93 post on this wth! 2 adult men fighting over a stretch of water and some fish. pretty **** childish imo.


i agree 100% but it is entertaining on a slow day at work. carry on


----------



## southtexasreds

Ha Ha! It's getting good over there. Ole kroakersoaker is really getting after him.

Genius move btw, whoever suggested he post a pic-- he needs to be holding a newspaper with a frown on his face, like a kidnap victim.


----------



## Chicky Tackle

Everyone:

Please be advised that Rex Hoyt is not affiliated with Rockport Rattler in any way! Chicky Tackle Company, LLC, is now the new owner of the Rockport Rattler product line and we are trying in every way to clean the Rockport Rattler name from any references to Rex. Please understand.

Thanks!


----------



## Gilbert

I would change the name.


----------



## Chicky Tackle

Gilbert:

But I like the names you have for Rex.


----------



## unclefes

i think the old cranky one with the umbrella was jackie pace. heck of a fisherman and a real ***chewer to just about everyone.


----------



## jdusek

I think the thread on ttf got deleted. If not could someone post up the link.


----------



## Worm Drowner

Chicky Tackle said:


> Everyone:
> 
> Please be advised that Rex Hoyt is not affiliated with Rockport Rattler in any way! Chicky Tackle Company, LLC, is now the new owner of the Rockport Rattler product line and we are trying in every way to clean the Rockport Rattler name from any references to Rex. Please understand.
> 
> Thanks!


Not meaning to bust your huevos or anything, but do you think having his cousin listed as one of your sponsored guides http://www.rockportrattler.com/sponsored-guides-rockport-rattler.html on your website is gonna help you clean the RR name of him? I'm not passing any judgement, but it is something to think about.


----------



## spurgersalty

Chicky Tackle said:


> Everyone:
> 
> Please be advised that Rex Hoyt is not affiliated with Rockport Rattler in any way! Chicky Tackle Company, LLC, is now the new owner of the Rockport Rattler product line and we are trying in every way to clean the Rockport Rattler name from any references to Rex. Please understand.
> 
> Thanks!


Sounds like it'd be easier and less expensive to just hire a hitman. Even if you wound up doing a little jailtime...........j/k


----------



## Sportsman3535

Amazing, 11 pages and still no full story....


----------



## Neumie

jdusek said:


> I think the thread on ttf got deleted. If not could someone post up the link.


Yup, they actually deleted a thread over there. They usually just lock'm.


----------



## patwilson

Dang railbird! You know how to wind some folks up! Lmao...


----------



## Chicky Tackle

Worm Drowner:

Randy does not have much to do with his cousin either other than his DNA. Rex has managed to alienate even his own family.

But I am keeping a close eye.


----------



## Chicky Tackle

Worm Drowner said:


> Not meaning to bust your huevos or anything, but do you think having his cousin listed as one of your sponsored guides http://www.rockportrattler.com/sponsored-guides-rockport-rattler.html on your website is gonna help you clean the RR name of him? I'm not passing any judgement, but it is something to think about.


Worm Drowner:

Randy has too been burned by Rex. He really does not have much to do with his cousin other than DNA.

But I am keeping my eyes open.

FYI


----------



## Timemachine

Levimac said:


> my concern though would be as to where this assault falls under maritime law? Anybody know?


Not to worry. That is covered in the CHL class. Once Mr. Tough Guide was within 21 feet, approaching in a threatening manner, he is subject to being shot dead on the spot.

Whether you're a Guide or not, know the law BEFORE you attack somebody on the water....just sayin!!!


----------



## Barnacle Bill

Neumie said:


> So he's been banned here and TKF, good stuff.


Yeah, Rex has been persona non grata on TKF for the last few years. We used to have long conversations about him in the Moderators forum on TKF. I'm sure you remember all the hooplah.. LOL..

I think the last straw was when he was REALLY tanked up one night around 2007 or so and started talking about how Dean or his father had somehow ripped him off, stole from him, whatever. We tried to deal with him via PMs but it was to no avail, obviously.


----------



## Life Aquatic

found a pic of Rex demonstrating his fish landing skills with story here:

http://www.caller.com/news/2011/jun/05/inventor-of-rockport-rattler-still-making-racket/


----------



## Barnacle Bill

115 replies and 20,290 views since this thread started at 8:32 a.m. this morning... :ac550: :ac550: :fish: :spineyes: :work: :work:

You should sell sponsorship just on this one thread, Mont. :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Treble J

Be easy on these guides ya'll call jerks. They keep me in business!!:wink:


----------



## BullyARed

Mean people suck! Rude people suck too!


----------



## railbird

I sure would like to see the picture of this guy. Me must be a piece of work if he is so loved by the masses. If it is Rex who got KTFO, a pitcure of the results might be entertaining.


----------



## Xraypup

I would love to punch some of the guides at the Goose Island boat ramp. FYI; you don't own the ramp- get out of my way!


----------



## Neumie

Barnacle Bill said:


> Yeah, Rex has been persona non grata on TKF for the last few years. We used to have long conversations about him in the Moderators forum on TKF. I'm sure you remember all the hooplah.. LOL..


Oh yeah, I remember the good ol' days on TKF where Rex would hijack nearly every thread into a RR advertisement.


----------



## slickfish

two billion camera phones on the street and no one could get a pic? I'm not going to sleep well without any proof!!!!!


----------



## Chicky Tackle

Life Aquatic said:


> found a pic of Rex demonstrating his fish landing skills with story here:
> 
> http://www.caller.com/news/2011/jun/05/inventor-of-rockport-rattler-still-making-racket/


That was his last hurrah with Rockport Rattler. He is no longer affiliated. unfortunately, I was unaware of all of his antics before buying the assets of the company. Hind site is 20/20.


----------



## Timalgrath

sounds like a real *** hole........ i feel sorry for his clients. Chicky we don't blame you brother I'M sure you run a good friendly business. On a side not it comes to me that i think i met this guy a long long time ago....think my dad might of known him.


----------



## Trouthunter

> Rockport Rattlers has nothing to do with Capt. Wrecks. It has new *competent* ownership. If it was indeed the village idiot that got clocked, my only question would be why it has taken this long for that to happen


Cause we never made that trip Mont.

TH


----------



## MigllaFishKilla

2coolgossip.com


----------



## fwoodwader

I can't believe the 2cool network hasn't been able to get to the bottom of this. Someone had to be at the ramp when they got back in, someone has to know the guy who landed the punch to get the story.

All hearsay and speculation right now.


----------



## Goags

Life Aquatic said:


> found a pic of Rex demonstrating his fish landing skills with story here:
> 
> http://www.caller.com/news/2011/jun/05/inventor-of-rockport-rattler-still-making-racket/


yep, that's tooter from the old boards


----------



## 22fish

Jeff SATX said:


> Wish i could've been down there to see that!


X2


----------



## Harbormaster

Trouthunter said:


> Cause we never made that trip Mont.
> 
> TH


I have a copy of that post and several other midnight meltdowns! :biggrin:

What is a "Pure, True, Texan?"


----------



## Worm Drowner

Chicky Tackle said:


> Worm Drowner:
> 
> Randy has too been burned by Rex. He really does not have much to do with his cousin other than DNA.
> 
> But I am keeping my eyes open.
> 
> FYI


I see. Heck, I have a few cousins that I feel the same way about! Good luck with the product line. I may have to buy a few samples myself! :cheers:


----------



## big_zugie

Who the Hell is Rex?


----------



## Trouthappy

I wonder if that is the same Goose Island guide who was hitting the bottle back in 1994/95, returned to the ramp by 11 a.m. for happy hour with few fish? My friends from San Antone switched over to fishing POC with me, after that. He looks about the same, just older and kinda rougher.


----------



## Barnacle Bill

big_zugie said:


> Who the Hell is Rex?


He was the greatest high school football player in the state and is currently father to the greatest high school baseball players in the state, invented the best fishing lure/jighead in the state, apparently is the worst saltwater boxer in the state and has been wrongly wronged by everyone in the state. :rotfl:


----------



## Trouthappy

Well I could make a joke about "looking like 40 miles of bad road," but I won't.


----------



## stepnez

Barnacle Bill said:


> He was the greatest high school football player in the state and is currently father to the greatest high school baseball players in the state, invented the best fishing lure/jighead in the state, apparently is the worst saltwater boxer in the state and has been wrongly wronged by everyone in the state. :rotfl:


that's him!


----------



## Mr. Breeze

Boris Said heard about him and he wants a piece of him to, after he gets done with Biffle.


----------



## Mont

Trouthunter said:


> Cause we never made that trip Mont.
> 
> TH


It sure sounds like we didn't have to. I did leave on it a couple of times, but came to my senses. It's a good thing it takes 4 hours to get down there. Funny how it's all come full circle, isn't it?


----------



## Crow's Nest

I'm sure if this story is true, Chris the Fish cleaner at Conn Brown has the scoop?

I used to have his phone# for reports. I will be back down next week to verify if we don't find out more before then?

I too have had guides bust my area while wade fishing. Wanted to go and set their boat to drift while they were unloaded. Just not that mad yet.


----------



## big_zugie

Barnacle Bill said:


> He was the greatest high school football player in the state and is currently father to the greatest high school baseball players in the state, invented the best fishing lure/jighead in the state, apparently is the worst saltwater boxer in the state and has been wrongly wronged by everyone in the state. :rotfl:


Ohhhhh hahaha


----------



## Timalgrath

so a recap did it happen or didn't it?


----------



## slickfish

it's all railbirds fault that I'm not going to sleep tonight.


----------



## Big Fish

I've had that guy run right over me while I was fishing. One Rockport guide down a couple hundred more to go !!!!


----------



## dparkerh

I'm starting to feel sorry for this Rex guy, whoever he is.


----------



## Jeff SATX

Was it Rex or not?!?! I figure it'd be solved by now... 

What'd the boat look like? Let's narrow it down!


----------



## poundingdredfish

guy sounds like a total DOUCHE he definately deserves it


----------



## Destroyer

If Rex is a guide, Does anyone know if he has any repeat business? Sounds doubtful.


----------



## northpaw

Just got a call about this thread a few minutes ago. After clearing the tears from my eyes and beer from my monitor from laughter, I too am awaiting to hear the rest of this story. I had the honor of meeting the "great one" on a couple occasions. One of which cost myself and three associates a ton of money and three days off my otherwise enjoyable life. To this day mentioning rockport rattler to a certain Dodgers scout will assure you a fight. Come to think of it, I wonder if he might have been down there fishing........


----------



## Lucky

That guy is a JOKE! I read 15 pages for nothing! Hahaha. Funny thread, though.


----------



## slickfish

I read that railbird was told about a rockport guide that got knocked the **** out.


----------



## fishin shallow

so the old ex rockport rattle owner got rattled, any confirmation yet?!?


----------



## Pirogue

CaptDocHoliday said:


> If you are fishing close enough to someone that they can kick your ***, then you are probably fishing too close


:cheers:

Yep


----------



## jagspots

*WOW*

I've been a member on here for 7 years, and this is hands down The BububuBESSSST THREAD EVAAAAHHHH !!!!!


----------



## fwoodwader

jagspots said:


> I've been a member on here for 7 years, and this is hands down The BububuBESSSST THREAD EVAAAAHHHH !!!!!


Naw you missed the one where the guy talked about finding a 23-24 yr old guy that already owned his own home and was pulling in 100k+ to maintain his daughters style of living and was a good guy that wasn't going to mess around on her...needless to say the super sleuths on this board found out his daughters name, pictures were posted and not sure if the guy was heard form again, I think it was 20=30+ pages deep before it got locked. Now that was epic.


----------



## Redfishon

I sent this to a few guides I know down there.. I nothing else they will get a kick out of reading it..


----------



## Crow's Nest

fwoodwader said:


> Naw you missed the one where the guy talked about finding a 23-24 yr old guy that already owned his own home and was pulling in 100k+ to maintain his daughters style of living and was a good guy that wasn't going to mess around on her...needless to say the super sleuths on this board found out his daughters name, pictures were posted and not sure if the guy was heard form again, I think it was 20=30+ pages deep before it got locked. Now that was epic.


That was EPIC X10!


----------



## Brine Jake

See if I understand: After 16 pages, here's what we have:



railbird said:


> I had a buddy call me and tell me a story about a local rockport guide getting punched out by a fisherman who felt like he had been mistreated on the water. Story was fisherman was wading and a guide came in right on top of him with 4-5 customers and started throwing croaker all around him while he was trying to fish. Words were exchanged, one thing lead to another and Guide got knocked the @#*% out!
> 
> Anyone want to clarify this story?





Dane-gerous said:


> Two-pieced him, and i'm not talkin bout' chicken





railbird said:


> My understanding was it was one huge punch to the nose, then drug the guide back to his boat. Thows him back in his boat and recommends to his customers they ask for their money back.





railbird said:


> I am getting bits and pieces from a buddy from up north who knows the guy. I still don't know for sure which guide it is, but i have met the guy in question. He is a regular down there and is not known to suffer fools for long.





fwoodwader said:


> I can't believe the 2cool network hasn't been able to get to the bottom of this. Someone had to be at the ramp when they got back in, someone has to know the guy who landed the punch to get the story.
> 
> All hearsay and speculation right now.


There it is. The whole truth, so far.


----------



## blackmouthcur

Railbird called me about this yesterday. I can not verify anything. I live here and guide here, and to be honest have not seen Rex Hoyt at Cove harbor or Goose Island for several years now. Talked to the Cove harbor guys and they all have "heard" of this but no one can confirm this. Probably made up by Rex himself. The guy is a weird O that is for sure. The only on the water fight I have ever heard of down here happen between two guides. Richard Stroud and the JUbilee guide service guy, can't remember his name. They where drifting Bakers one cut the other off, words were exchaged. Then they waded over to each other and duked it out, while the boats drifted away. Probably looked like a umpa lompa boxing match. But that is the only fight I ever heard of, happened about 2 years ago


----------



## Brine Jake

See if I understand: After 16 pages, here's what we have:

Quote:
Originally Posted by *railbird*  
_I had a buddy call me and tell me a story about a local rockport guide getting punched out by a fisherman who felt like he had been mistreated on the water. Story was fisherman was wading and a guide came in right on top of him with 4-5 customers and started throwing croaker all around him while he was trying to fish. Words were exchanged, one thing lead to another and Guide got knocked the @#*% out!

Anyone want to clarify this story?_

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Dane-gerous*  
_Two-pieced him, and i'm not talkin bout' chicken_

Quote:
Originally Posted by *railbird*  
_My understanding was it was one huge punch to the nose, then drug the guide back to his boat. Thows him back in his boat and recommends to his customers they ask for their money back._

Quote:
Originally Posted by *railbird*  
_I am getting bits and pieces from a buddy from up north who knows the guy. I still don't know for sure which guide it is, but i have met the guy in question. He is a regular down there and is not known to suffer fools for long._

Quote:
Originally Posted by *fwoodwader*  
_I can't believe the 2cool network hasn't been able to get to the bottom of this. Someone had to be at the ramp when they got back in, someone has to know the guy who landed the punch to get the story.

All hearsay and speculation right now._



blackmouthcur said:


> Railbird called me about this yesterday. I can not verify anything. ...Talked to the Cove harbor guys and they all have "heard" of this but no one can confirm this......./QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> There it is. The whole truth so far.


----------



## Redfishon

blackmouthcur said:


> Railbird called me about this yesterday. I can not verify anything. I live here and guide here, and to be honest have not seen Rex Hoyt at Cove harbor or Goose Island for several years now. Talked to the Cove harbor guys and they all have "heard" of this but no one can confirm this. Probably made up by Rex himself. The guy is a weird O that is for sure. The only on the water fight I have ever heard of down here happen between two guides. Richard Stroud and the JUbilee guide service guy, can't remember his name. They where drifting Bakers one cut the other off, words were exchaged. Then they waded over to each other and duked it out, while the boats drifted away. Probably looked like a umpa lompa boxing match. But that is the only fight I ever heard of, happened about 2 years ago


That could be a half time show for guides!!If fishing was slow just go duke it out with the guide next too you..lol.. I would pay extra to watch that..LOL


----------



## JJGold1

devil1824 said:


> Awesome! Last time I was in Rockport EVERY guide at the boat ramp was a douche bag.


Oh, the irony.


----------



## ksjpm02

Rex wouldn't happen to be related to Joey Farah would he?


----------



## huntnfishtex

Joey may be a lil wild but he's a good guy!!!! Take it easy bud let's not start bashing people....


----------



## Chasin Tail

If its true then im glad. It serves him right and he got what he deserved. If it happens to me id punch him in the throat. There are several guides that i personally know who deserve to get knocked out. Its a respect thing and as a guide you should def have respect for other people on the water. I get tierd of some certain guides thinking they own the water.


----------



## gray gost

came real close to doing same thing back in 5th lake and between conte and power with guides out of seadrift years ago. had duck blinds built before they started guide service. he told me he had paying clients he had built blinds next to mine because it was a good area and I needed to pick up decoys and hunt somewhere else. he did not like where I told him to stick his blinds and told him if he ran in on me again all his blinds in marsh were going to be burnt to the ground.


----------



## Barnacle Bill

Rex is reading this thread because I got an email from him this morning titled "The Greatest" regarding some posts on here. LOL


----------



## stdreb27

Life Aquatic said:


> found a pic of Rex demonstrating his fish landing skills with story here:
> 
> http://www.caller.com/news/2011/jun/05/inventor-of-rockport-rattler-still-making-racket/


Holy ****, I've seen that guy, they were fishing the same gut we were, he was screaming at the boat next to him, (who was down current) his tackle was drifting infront of their boat, while not catching anything. Anyway, we limited out and left, and he still had like 1 red in the boat.


----------



## Treble J

blackmouthcur said:


> Railbird called me about this yesterday. I can not verify anything. I live here and guide here, and to be honest have not seen Rex Hoyt at Cove harbor or Goose Island for several years now. Talked to the Cove harbor guys and they all have "heard" of this but no one can confirm this. Probably made up by Rex himself. The guy is a weird O that is for sure. The only on the water fight I have ever heard of down here happen between two guides. Richard Stroud and the JUbilee guide service guy, can't remember his name. They where drifting Bakers one cut the other off, words were exchaged. Then they waded over to each other and duked it out, while the boats drifted away. Probably looked like a umpa lompa boxing match. But that is the only fight I ever heard of, happened about 2 years ago


LOL! I remember this. The jubilee name has vanished from that gulf coast. Wonder why? LOL! Did'nt have a charter that day or would have been @ Baker's. I miss all the cheap entertainment!


----------



## bigbarr

Treble J said:


> LOL! I remember this. The jubilee name has vanished from that gulf coast. Wonder why? LOL! Did'nt have a charter that day or would have been @ Baker's. I miss all the cheap entertainment!


I fish with Jubilee a couple of time a year, dont know where you think he has vanished lol,, Dan is a class act, always has been, and probably one of the best guides on the Gulf coast...


----------



## stdreb27

bigbarr said:


> I fish with Jubilee a couple of time a year, dont know where you think he has vanished lol,, Dan is a class act, always has been, and probably one of the best guides on the Gulf coast...


+1


----------



## Bonito

fwoodwader said:


> Naw you missed the one where the guy talked about finding a 23-24 yr old guy that already owned his own home and was pulling in 100k+ to maintain his daughters style of living and was a good guy that wasn't going to mess around on her...needless to say the super sleuths on this board found out his daughters name, pictures were posted and not sure if the guy was heard form again, I think it was 20=30+ pages deep before it got locked. Now that was epic.


He's still around and he kicks himself in the head for that post. He was frustrated with the way his daughter was being treated. Needless to say the guy was an idiot for making that post.
He would have been better off knocking the crXX out of an idiot guide. :work:


----------



## blackmouthcur

I'm not say Jubilee is bad, not saying he's good. I don't know the guy. I'm just saying that he is the only guide I've ever heard of fighting on the water.


----------



## 51 King

FINALLY SOMEONE WHOOPED ONE OF THEM..GUIDES HAVE RESPECT PEOPLE OUT THERE I UNDERSTAND U TYRING TO MAKE MONEY, BUT CMON MAN...


----------



## humble one

bunch of scuttlebut, if you ask me!


----------

